# '64 Jag Resto



## ohdeebee (Apr 23, 2011)

I forgot to take before pics so this is all you guys get for now! I know the tank decals are wrong but thats what the customer wanted.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks good, repaint?


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 24, 2011)

Repaint, new decals, rolled stainless fenders


----------



## Hiawathatc (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks awesome! 
But I thought '64 had the slimline tank and springer fork?


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it did too. This is what the customer wants though.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 26, 2011)

Wheels are done. Starting to look like a bike again!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful job so far!! Did the bike come to you complete, or did you need to go hunting for missing parts?

fred


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 27, 2011)

Me and the owner had to do some hunting for parts. The thing was a wreck when he brought it in. Multiple colors of house paint, dents, mismatched wheels, etc. Still missing the brake calipers and the correct seat.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 27, 2011)

Hiawathatc said:


> Looks awesome!
> But I thought '64 had the slimline tank and springer fork?




Wouldn't have had stainless fenders either. Looks great though, a montage of various Jag features!


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought the Jaguars and Corvettes came standard with stainless fenders. I could be wrong, I'm by no means an expert on middleweights.

Here is what he's going after:


----------



## Hiawathatc (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe they had the wide stainless fenders through 1962. 1963-64 had the narrow stainless fenders and I believe 1965 had chrome fenders.
This bike looks awesome so far. Is it going to be a Mark IV clone?


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a good way of looking at it. The serial number may say '64 but the bike will look earlier.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 28, 2011)

Hiawathatc said:


> I believe they had the wide stainless fenders through 1962. 1963-64 had the narrow stainless fenders and I believe 1965 had chrome fenders.
> This bike looks awesome so far. Is it going to be a Mark IV clone?




Right. The lower end bikes with painted fenders got the narrow ones in 63 also.


----------

